# La Pavoni Europiccola, Millenium, output?



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Morning all,

What sort of output are people getting using one pull (no fellini etc.) on their millenium machines with a double basket?

I find myself getting ~25g from a standard single pull, this is whether I dose 12, 13, even 14 or 15gs.

I've done a bit of searching online and from the small amount of info I've managed to find people seem to be getting 30g plus...

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

I get 28-29g if I preinfuse until the bottom of the basket "sweats" on the edges.

14g in, firm tamp and a fine grind. I line lightly roasted coffee.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Most of the time a short shot is due to air in the piston, instead of water. What I do - and I'm not saying is what you should do, but by all means try and see how it works - is to do a "mini Fellini" pull.

Lock the PF

Pre infuse

Pull he lever down slightly until you see the first drops coming out

Pull the lever back up

Pull all the way down.

See how that goes.

See originally discussed here, with different opinions:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?44498-La-Pav!&p=604563#post604563

Post #19


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Changing the dose should definitely change the output as you're creating more/less space for water to fill in the group. I have a pre milenium but I gather the mileniums can suffer with false pressure which is solved by opening the steam up for a second before pulling the shot.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@haz_pro, I just happened to think about this and measured my ratio today:

1:2. 15.3g in, 31g out, doing my usual routine as per my post above.

I've tried to follow multiple advice here, and, for me, that's what has been working.

Opening the steam wand before pulling a shot, to me at least, doesn't make any difference. I'm no expert, but in my humble understanding of the newer Pavoni construction and thermodynamics I can't see how opening the steam wand can remove any air from the piston either.

Anyway, let us know how you get on.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Also, how long ago have you serviced the group, by at least cleaning and re-lubricating?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for your responses.

I'll try the routines suggested and see how I get on.

W/r to actually replacing the gaskets in the group... not sure. I bought my EP last year off of here and the gent said they were replaced fairly recently if I remember correctly. I did notice some damage on the upper piston gasket last time I looked, but I can't imagine this would effect the output, as long as the lower gasket is still fine.

W/r to clean and lube, I do this every few weeks or so.

One thing I had considered if the pressure. I imagine that if the pressure is too low this could mean that not as much water enters the group/displaces the air. I noticed in your thread MRS that your PSTAT was set a little low when you received it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@haz_pro, how did you get on in the end?

I'm currently getting 32g from a 15.3g on both my machines. Piston seals are in tip top condition.

One thing they helps is to do a few half pumps (no water comes out). They will get air out of the group. Hold t half way, lock it and off you go.


----------

